# Exersize is Good for "U"



## HOBIE

For anyone !


----------



## Steff

It better be I'm sick of walking to and from the takeaway shop daily


----------



## HOBIE

Steff said:


> It better be I'm sick of walking to and from the takeaway shop daily


Good for you Steff


----------



## HOBIE

Out in the fresh air ! Summer is here & makes you sleep better !


----------



## HOBIE

Another nice sunny day today !


----------



## HOBIE

Out for a walk today, more than 2mile. Enjoyed


----------



## HOBIE

Just had a few days in the Lakes, outdoors & camping. Did a few "hillocks"


----------



## Bill Stewardson

HOBIE said:


> Just had a few days in the Lakes, outdoors & camping. Did a few "hillocks"



I love the Lakes,, round Ambleside.

Used to camp out at Hawkeshead


----------



## Lydia1960

Was out for 3 and a half hours in my local park from 6.30am this morning. It was great to be in amongst so much space and to wander about enjoying the fresh air. Must do that more often..


----------



## HOBIE

Well done Lydia ! It makes you feel better too !


----------



## Radders

They have a scheme in my area to try and encourage people "at risk" of developing type 2 (looking at the numbers I think they would be what's sometimes called pre-diabetic). They are asking for volunteer mentors for an hour a week. The requirement is that you must have managed a health condition with the help of exercise.
I have sent them an email so just waiting to hear whether they deem me suitable.


----------



## ianbilly

Did one & half hours at the gym last night, i now feel the benefits, i don't ache the morning after and feel more energetic. I'd definitely advocate exercise for everyone whatever form it takes!


----------



## Radders

I went swimming for the first time in about a year yesterday and did 40 lengths. My arms are quite sore to the extent that I used ibuprofen gel to help me sleep! This has never happened to me before so I find it disconcerting, but just proves it must have worked those muscles!


----------



## Lydia1960

Have decided to make more use of the communal garden here. I usually go out that early in the morning when there's no one to disturb me, but have decided to try and get out there three times a day for about half an hour each time. Let's see if that encourages some weight lost!


----------



## Northerner

Lydia1960 said:


> Have decided to make more use of the communal garden here. I usually go out that early in the morning when there's no one to disturb me, but have decided to try and get out there three times a day for about half an hour each time. Let's see if that encourages some weight lost!


It's most helpful after you have eaten (after your tummy has settled!) as it helps to bring blood sugar levels under control


----------



## Lydia1960

Thanks for the tip. Will bear this in mind...


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> They have a scheme in my area to try and encourage people "at risk" of developing type 2 (looking at the numbers I think they would be what's sometimes called pre-diabetic). They are asking for volunteer mentors for an hour a week. The requirement is that you must have managed a health condition with the help of exercise.
> I have sent them an email so just waiting to hear whether they deem me suitable.


Well done Radders !  Good luck in helping


----------



## Radders

HOBIE said:


> Well done Radders !  Good luck in helping


Thanks Hobie. They've invited me to a meeting next week so I'll let you know.


----------



## HOBIE

What happening this weekend folks ? Am  trying to think of something different that I enjoy. Prob out on peddle iron


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> What happening this weekend folks ? Am  trying to think of something different that I enjoy. Prob out on peddle iron



As long as you're out there doing something that's all that matters.


----------



## HOBIE

The joy of being self-employed. I do love it really but just had a phone call for job to do tomorrow so will have to think of something for Sunday !


----------



## HOBIE

Started a Re-Wire on Monday in a big house. In the loft ,Under the floor & all ower. Am getting old you know


----------



## HOBIE

Been out for a slow walk for an hour or so. After a very busy week. Its a nice day !


----------



## HOBIE

Had a very busy time at work & had to work all last weekend & today so my time tomorrow. It will probably rain ?


----------



## HOBIE

Its nice to here others bits they do to keep themselves on form. you do feel better Honest


----------



## Radders

I had a nice swim today. 40 lengths, took about 35 minutes. I tried doing 50 last week and I think it meant I was disconnected a bit too long as my levels went up, so 40 seems to be the limit. Cycled there and back as well.


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> I had a nice swim today. 40 lengths, took about 35 minutes. I tried doing 50 last week and I think it meant I was disconnected a bit too long as my levels went up, so 40 seems to be the limit. Cycled there and back as well.


Well done Radders . I bet you sleep well & you deserve to.


----------



## HOBIE

Having a slow day today (I hope)


----------



## Bubbsie

HOBIE said:


> Having a slow day today (I hope)


Been self employed for almost thirty years now Hobie...can be a precarious living..the pressure to say yes all the time is immense...have to keep up those standards...after all we're only as good as our last job...but...at my age...now there comes a point when I know I just have to say 'NO'...occasionally .


----------



## HOBIE

Bubbsie said:


> Been self employed for almost thirty years now Hobie...can be a precarious living..the pressure to say yes all the time is immense...have to keep up those standards...after all we're only as good as our last job...but...at my age...now there comes a point when I know I just have to say 'NO'...occasionally .


I started work 2 days before my 16th B day, Paid off when I was 21 & Self-Employed ever since. Never been unemployed in my life & very proud of that. Did my last O-level on the thurs afternoon (Geog passed) & started on the fri morning , 33yrs Self-Employed


----------



## HOBIE

My head is thinking of what I can do this weekend ?  BANK HOL !  Time off.


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> My head is thinking of what I can do this weekend ?  BANK HOL !  Time off.


How about doing nothing but enjoy yourself HOBIE ~ relax for a change - only do what you WANT to do ~ NOT what you HAVE to do - put your feet up ~ you deserve it having worked solid for 33yrs without a day off (well done) take a wee stroll ~ amble ~ nothing strenuous over the Bank Holiday ~ just reeeelax Enjoy.


----------



## HOBIE

wirralass said:


> How about doing nothing but enjoy yourself HOBIE ~ relax for a change - only do what you WANT to do ~ NOT what you HAVE to do - put your feet up ~ you deserve it having worked solid for 33yrs without a day off (well done) take a wee stroll ~ amble ~ nothing strenuous over the Bank Holiday ~ just reeeelax Enjoy.


Thks Wirralass. Decorating my son bedroom today again. Holiday ? Honestly I would rather be active.


----------



## Pigeon

I walked 18 miles yesterday, was a beautiful day so we did part of a long distance path through the Peak District. Bit achey today though!


----------



## HOBIE

Pigeon said:


> I walked 18 miles yesterday, was a beautiful day so we did part of a long distance path through the Peak District. Bit achey today though!


Well done Pigeon !


----------



## HOBIE

Pigeon said:


> I walked 18 miles yesterday, was a beautiful day so we did part of a long distance path through the Peak District. Bit achey today though!


Its good for your head that sort of thing


----------



## Radders

Cycled 27 miles today. My legs definitely know about it.


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> Cycled 27 miles today. My legs definitely know about it.


Well done Radders


----------



## Matt Cycle

Radders said:


> Cycled 27 miles today. My legs definitely know about it.



Well done Radders!   Did you go anywhere nice?


----------



## Radders

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Radders!   Did you go anywhere nice?


From North Walsham to Hickling via Stalham in Norfolk. On the way we went via the Weaver's Way: a long distance path. Unless you have a bike with suspension and are wearing long trousers (I don't and I wasn't) I wouldn't recommend it: it's a disused railway line complete with the original ballast and very overgrown with nettles and brambles. Mind you, finding a route back that avoided main roads meant it was twice as far, hence the longer than expected journey. At least it's nearly flat around here.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Radders said:


> From North Walsham to Hickling via Stalham in Norfolk. On the way we went via the Weaver's Way: a long distance path. Unless you have a bike with suspension and are wearing long trousers (I don't and I wasn't) I wouldn't recommend it: it's a disused railway line complete with the original ballast and very overgrown with nettles and brambles. Mind you, finding a route back that avoided main roads meant it was twice as far, hence the longer than expected journey. At least it's nearly flat around here.



When I'm struggling up a hill I sometimes think to myself I wish I lived in Lincolnshire or Norfolk!


----------



## Radders

Matt Cycle said:


> When I'm struggling up a hill I sometimes think to myself I wish I lived in Lincolnshire or Norfolk!


Yesterday we did another long ride (long for us, I know it would be a short one for you Matt!). We had intended taking the bikes on the train to Sheringham but the train was full and the guard advised that the next one an hour later probably would be too. So we took a scenic route from North Walsham to the National Trust's Fellbrigg Hall, which was lovely, then on to Holt where we put the bikes in the guard's van on the North Norfolk steam railway to Sheringham. Total mileage including the distance from the campsite to the station was around 23 miles. Massive sense of achievement and a really enjoyable day out.


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> Yesterday we did another long ride (long for us, I know it would be a short one for you Matt!). We had intended taking the bikes on the train to Sheringham but the train was full and the guard advised that the next one an hour later probably would be too. So we took a scenic route from North Walsham to the National Trust's Fellbrigg Hall, which was lovely, then on to Holt where we put the bikes in the guard's van on the North Norfolk steam railway to Sheringham. Total mileage including the distance from the campsite to the station was around 23 miles. Massive sense of achievement and a really enjoyable day out.


Well well done Radders ! You deserve to feel good.  I am watching "Tour of Britain" on my behind !  I have when younger Done Coast & Castles. 200 miles from Edinburgh to Sunderland. As you say its a good feeling when you know its done


----------



## Radders

HOBIE said:


> Well well done Radders ! You deserve to feel good.  I am watching "Tour of Britain" on my behind !  I have when younger Done Coast & Castles. 200 miles from Edinburgh to Sunderland. As you say its a good feeling when you know its done


That's quite a ride! How long did it take you?


----------



## HOBIE

I also have done the c2c which is the hardest because you are at sea level & then in Keswick the same day. A few years ago I did Hadrian's wall which is the easiest but still a few miles in two days.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> When I'm struggling up a hill I sometimes think to myself I wish I lived in Lincolnshire or Norfolk!


Its great when you get to the TOP !


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> That's quite a ride! How long did it take you?


c2c says its 140mile but the hillicks are ----- . Hadrian's wall cycleway is easier but longer. About 30 of us did "Coast & Castles" which was brilliant. Seeing all them "Boarder Reivers" castles etc. 200mile in 2.5 days. We did that for a charity & raised many thousands.


----------



## HOBIE

Thinking about this weekend. What to do ? Nice day today weather wise


----------



## HOBIE

My son is playing Football both days so Will be tripping him about.  At leased out in the open


----------



## HOBIE

Been for a short walk this morning. Weather was nice


----------



## HOBIE

I like the Summer ! Its getting cooler now (not happy ).   Exercise bike coming out again.


----------



## HOBIE

Exercise bike is out it storage place today. I think winter is very close now


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Exercise bike is out it storage place today. I think winter is very close now



Freezing today!


----------



## HOBIE

Temp seem like its dropped a lot to me too. Everyone wants there outside lights fixing now. Not on a nice day in the summer


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> For anyone !


----------



## HOBIE

Up early this morning & helped my mate to cut a tree down. Its hard work with those pesky Roots. More than 6 barrows full of soil. Lie down time now ?


----------



## HOBIE

Done about 2m walk this morning. Sun out but still cool.


----------



## Radders

I received a Fitbit for my birthday and managed to hit the 10,000 steps target a few times, then realised that’s too much for my knees so am aiming to do half that most days and top up with cycling. 
We also bought a turbo trainer so we can use my husband’s old bike as in exercise bike when the weather’s too bad for cycling. I’ve done 8 miles this morning in the conservatory!


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> I received a Fitbit for my birthday and managed to hit the 10,000 steps target a few times, then realised that’s too much for my knees so am aiming to do half that most days and top up with cycling.
> We also bought a turbo trainer so we can use my husband’s old bike as in exercise bike when the weather’s too bad for cycling. I’ve done 8 miles this morning in the conservatory!


Good stuff Radders !  You feel better for it !


----------



## Matt Cycle

HOBIE said:


> Done about 2m walk this morning. Sun out but still cool.





Radders said:


> I received a Fitbit for my birthday and managed to hit the 10,000 steps target a few times, then realised that’s too much for my knees so am aiming to do half that most days and top up with cycling.
> We also bought a turbo trainer so we can use my husband’s old bike as in exercise bike when the weather’s too bad for cycling. I’ve done 8 miles this morning in the conservatory!



Well done both.


----------



## HOBIE

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done both.


Thank "U" Matt. Its good !


----------



## HOBIE

Am thinking what to do this weekend


----------



## HOBIE

Went for short walk today


----------



## HOBIE

Been for a walk today, off to London to mo. Early start, plenty of walking


----------



## HOBIE

Got up this morning & white stuff  "all our" , Was going out for a walk but cant plan nothing


----------



## HOBIE

Radders said:


> They have a scheme in my area to try and encourage people "at risk" of developing type 2 (looking at the numbers I think they would be what's sometimes called pre-diabetic). They are asking for volunteer mentors for an hour a week. The requirement is that you must have managed a health condition with the help of exercise.
> I have sent them an email so just waiting to hear whether they deem me suitable.


What happened with the email ?


----------



## Radders

HOBIE said:


> What happened with the email ?


I was accepted, thanks for asking!


----------



## HOBIE

Just on the TV. Ambulance man asked a 104 yr old woman how do live so long ?  She answered "lots of long walks"  ?


----------



## HOBIE

Plans for this weekend ? Cool still but brighter ? Come on summer !  Bike is looking good.


----------



## HOBIE

Water all over the fields near me (floods)  . Might get my canoe out ?


----------



## HOBIE

Sun is suppose to come out next week ? Hurrah if it does


----------



## HOBIE

Sun out today & did a walk. Then talk in Morpeth. Met some nice people   Northumberlanders.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> What happening this weekend folks ? Am  trying to think of something different that I enjoy. Prob out on peddle iron


Am thinking what to do this weekend ?  Bike, Walk or something new ?


----------



## HOBIE

Need to do something


----------



## Amigo

HOBIE said:


> Need to do something



Go trampolining!


----------



## HOBIE

Was up my Ladders today - cleaning my gutters. I live opposite a farmers field & when he ploughs the soil dust gets all over


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Another nice sunny day today !


----------



## HOBIE

Lydia1960 said:


> Was out for 3 and a half hours in my local park from 6.30am this morning. It was great to be in amongst so much space and to wander about enjoying the fresh air. Must do that more often..


Go for it Lydia.


----------



## HOBIE

Tall ships are in Town ! So tomorrow I am going with the crowds 2c them (walkies)


----------



## HOBIE

Going down again at tea time.


----------



## HOBIE

Had a heavy day at work today & started at 6.30. Did not even think it was a long weekend until drive home (traffic). Might be out on bike


----------



## HOBIE

Summer is on its way out so get out & enjoy ?


----------



## HOBIE

Before we know it will be Winter.


----------



## HOBIE

Sun out today so been for a walk


----------



## HOBIE

Been out watching son playing football this morning & its day off tomorrow ?   Look out


----------



## Bloden

I’ve rediscovered swimming. 8 hours later, I still feel good!


----------



## missclb

Bloden said:


> I’ve rediscovered swimming. 8 hours later, I still feel good!



Me too Bloden! I managed a swim this morning before work and it has totally set me up for the day.


----------



## HOBIE

As a kid we went every Sunday to the local baths.


----------



## HOBIE

Been for a short walk this morning. Sun was out ?


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Another nice sunny day today !


Have been out for a Walk  Sun out !


----------



## Bloden

HOBIE said:


> Have been out for a Walk  Sun out !


Good for you, Hobie. Glad to hear you’re up and about.


----------



## HOBIE

Been out for at leased a 2mile walk & feel good for it. Testing for next week. Am off the Newcastle uni next week twice.


----------



## HOBIE

Just walking through the RVI in Newcastle is a long way. Uni building is after that


----------



## HOBIE

Am off for a Blood test first & then Newcastle Uni for 10 tomorrow.


----------



## HOBIE

I would much rather be out in the fresh Air . Went to Hosp for a scan last nt & they had a sign up for patients to keep Active while in. Makes sense to me


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> I would much rather be out in the fresh Air . Went to Hosp for a scan last nt & they had a sign up for patients to keep Active while in. Makes sense to me


Very sensible


----------



## HOBIE

Lydia1960 said:


> Was out for 3 and a half hours in my local park from 6.30am this morning. It was great to be in amongst so much space and to wander about enjoying the fresh air. Must do that more often..


Have you been out lately Lydia ?


----------



## HOBIE

Been for short walk today. Nice day


----------



## HOBIE

Going out with dogs this morning & then out for Bait. They do Calamari. Had some excellent meals in Spain, can of San mig & calamari


----------



## HOBIE

Bright but cool. Or am I going soft ?


----------



## HOBIE

A very bright day today but cool. A week or two should be nice


----------



## HOBIE

Been for a nice walk this afternoon


----------



## HOBIE

Out in the Sun this morning


----------



## HOBIE

Its a time to think what to do tomorrow ? Not at work. Prob out on bike


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Out in the Sun this morning


Went for a stroll this morning in the sun


----------



## Grannylorraine

I had a nice run in the sun this morning along the river.


----------



## HOBIE

Grannylorraine said:


> I had a nice run in the sun this morning along the river.


Well done GL . That put a smile on my bracket & I hope it did for YOU


----------



## Grannylorraine

HOBIE said:


> Well done GL . That put a smile on my bracket & I hope it did for YOU


Yes it was lovely and made me smile, plus passed lots of more people out walking which is nice to see.  Then a lovely walk to the park with the grandkids which is just over a mile each way.


----------



## HOBIE

Going out This aft  4 a walk


----------



## HOBIE

Lydia1960 said:


> Have decided to make more use of the communal garden here. I usually go out that early in the morning when there's no one to disturb me, but have decided to try and get out there three times a day for about half an hour each time. Let's see if that encourages some weight lost!


Has it made any difference Lydia ? It does for me being out


----------



## Abipm

I 


ianbilly said:


> Did one & half hours at the gym last night, i now feel the benefits, i don't ache the morning after and feel more energetic. I'd definitely advocate exercise for everyone whatever form it takes!


I agree! I love classes as don’t have the motivation for the gym on my own so super impressed with anyone who does!


----------



## HOBIE

ianbilly said:


> Did one & half hours at the gym last night, i now feel the benefits, i don't ache the morning after and feel more energetic. I'd definitely advocate exercise for everyone whatever form it takes!


How are YOU Ian. We have not heard from you lately


----------



## HOBIE

Has anyone heard from Ian Billy lately


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone heard from Ian Billy lately



Looks like he checked into the forum at the beginning of April.


----------



## HOBIE

Thks Mick. I have not heard anything for a while. Ian please post something so we know you are ok


----------

